# How to make this jig



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Attached is a hinge jig. I am wondering the best way to cut out the rectangular area on the hinge portion of the jig, which is made out of MDF. Stand it upright and make repeated passes on a table saw? This might give a rough edge.

Any thoughts?

Thanks

sb


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

S Bolton said:


> Attached is a hinge jig. I am wondering the best way to cut out the rectangular area on the hinge portion of the jig, which is made out of MDF. Stand it upright and make repeated passes on a table saw? This might give a rough edge.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


That's how I would do it. Try it. I would cut both outside edges and then clean out the interior. When you get it cleaned out use the miter guage and run the stock back and forth over the blade from edge to edge and clean it up. I see Norm Abrams do this all the time. Best to use a flat ground tooth blade.. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Just my 2 cents 

1st. I would not use MDF. it likes to split if you try a drive a screw or a nail in on the edge...
I would use some hardwood or Birch plywood,, then I would use the router table and then put the hole in it then rip the board to size after..

with 4 sticks and some small nails and a 1/4" trim bit you will have it done quick but you may want to take it to the next step and made it so you can use it for many sizes of hinges....take a look at the one Rockler sells for some tips how to make it.

If you are going to make one ,make one that will do all the sizes in one jig then you will have it for a long time...

Then once you have it done use this type of bit to route the hinge slot out.
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-4-SH-Top...9556577QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2290&filter=hinge jig
===============




S Bolton said:


> Attached is a hinge jig. I am wondering the best way to cut out the rectangular area on the hinge portion of the jig, which is made out of MDF. Stand it upright and make repeated passes on a table saw? This might give a rough edge.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

If you move the fence to below the MDF template you won't have to worry about the screws splitting the MDF

I would lay it out and then cut to just inside the line with a jigsaw and use a file to take it to the final size.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

I've done the table saw thing a lot for lap joints or dados -- but I'm with Im with greg on this one -- If you want to cut that large of an opening out of a flat piece -- why would you not use a jig saw? -- Not that the other wouldn't work -- just seems like the hard way.

And I'm totally with BJ and greg on not screwing into the edge of MDF.
I think MDF is the neatest thing since sliced bread for a lot of things -- but I would never run a screw into the edge if I had a choice.
Even the 'assembly required' furniture you buy _usually_ uses special fasteners if they need to butt an edge to a panel.

If you want/need to use MDF for one side of the jig -- modify the design so you are screwing THROUGH it and into the wood.

Least thats how I would approach it based on my experience and preferred way of working ----
'your mileage may vary'


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I would rough cut it on a band saw or jig saw. ThenI would tack on some strps of wood to act as a guide, and use a router to clean it up. You may have to file the corners if the bit you use leaves material and you need an almost square corner.
Woodnut65


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Steve, why not like we make most templates, separate pieces cut on the saw and glued together, gives great accuracy. Excuse my attempt at drawing!


----------



## garryjc (Sep 11, 2004)

Use ply for the jig. Use double sided tape to hold guides to the top of the ply. Position the guides so that a router running on the guides will gut the hole in the ply as required. Route between the guides and you should have the final template made.

Garry


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Hinge Jig*

Like Harry said cut small pieces and glue them together, (Note; Contact Harry for a lesson on Drawing). Doing the way Harry suggested is much quicker. As we do not tend to insert many hinges od different sizes I'm inclined to make a jig suitable for each size I wish to use. So I have a variety of hinge jigs ready as soon as I require to use them.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Got to admit Harry, this way looks pretty easier and no fussing with files etc. to make it square. I think this is the way to go. Thanks for the pics Tom!

Corey


----------

